# IVF in the Czech Republic



## sjcohen (Nov 22, 2013)

I am a journalist writing for the Prague Wandering an english written online news zine and I am writing a feature about the growing popularity of IVF and egg donor IVF in the Czech Republic. If anyone on this forum has had IVF or egg donor IVF in the Czech Republic with or without success it would be very helpful to talk to you. If you are interested in sharing your story please direct message me on this website or at my email address [email protected] 

Thank you, 
Sydney


----------

